# Help please - Nissan ST N16 2001 engine number location?



## kakagirl82 (Jul 22, 2010)

Can anyone advise where the engine number is for a Nissan Pulsar ST N16 2001 model? I don't have a user manual. Thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

This is a QG engine correct ??? 1.6 1.8 L ?


----------

